

Ruby vs. Python – Which camp are you in? - douglogue
https://onemonth.com/blog/ruby-vs-python

======
dalke
The date comparison is incorrect, I believe. The spec says "get the time one
month from this very second", but the Ruby implementation gives 30 days from
now. I assume it should be "1.month.from_now" and not "30.days.from_now"

If 30 days from now were acceptable then the Python would be:

    
    
       >>> import datetime
       >>> datetime.datetime.now() + datetime.timedelta(days=30)
       datetime.datetime(2015, 4, 3, 19, 21, 52, 769289)
    

How does one measure such things as "quick to embrace new things" in a
language? Or in the community? This instead seems like an unfounded assertion
made by the author.

After all, we all know that R programmers quickly embrace the newest
statistical analysis methods, and leave Python and Ruby in the dust.

------
castig
Awesome post!

